# Eye candy No1



## Xzavier247 (Aug 9, 2014)

Eye candy indeed. Awesome photos


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Love it. Makes me think of Easter Island for some reason.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Pretty close with the easter islands,I got the inspiration from mountain formations based on the Fiji islands.


----------



## D.Rodgers (Sep 13, 2014)

Awesome job!


----------



## ooosparkeyooo (Sep 20, 2014)

Ive always loved these basic contrasting tanks! They seem so tranquil and everlasting... I just can never have one, i like busy tanks lol!


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Less is more...


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Love it. Great job!


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Powerclown said:


> Less is more...


Don't let your payroll department hear you talk like that! :hihi:


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

RWaters said:


> Don't let your payroll department hear you talk like that! :hihi:


Absolute not,no way:icon_smil


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice eye candy shots! What kind of rocks are those?


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice eye candy shots! What kind of rocks are those?


Seiryu stones...


----------

